# plant ID for two diff plants



## shane3fan (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey, this is my first post here--I hate asking for something with my first post. But, I would like to see if anyone could ID these plants for me.

This first plant was purchased at my LFS, it had two stems that were touching the top of the water with no leaves on them-the LFS manager cut those off when he pulled it from the tank. It is currently in my 10 gallon tank and I would like to get several more of them for a 50 gal that I am planning.

In the pictures, it is the one on the far right with the broader leaves with multiple shades of green and a reddish stem. Please forgive the awful gravel--this is the first tank I put together and my son helped me pick out decor-lol.



















Close up of one of the leaves.










The second plant was also purchased at the same LFS with no ID. It was purchased very tall as the first pic will show--then it died off and now it only has very short leaves. It does shoot runners through the substrate-but they dont grow very tall before they start to 'melt' as shown in the second picture.

1st purchased as this;










Later turned into this ;


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to APC! Questions are all part of the learning process, and that's what we strive to foster here.

The first plant looks like an Aponogeton, maybe _A. crispus_. Your Java Fern is normal, but us not the more common plant. What you've got there is 'Windelov' Java Fern.

The other plant looks like either a Vallisneria or Saggitaria sp. I'm not entirely sure which one.

If you look up toward the top of the page, you'll see a gold menu bar. The Plant Finder is listed in it and is a great source for plant information and ID.

Again, welcome to the forum.

-Dave


----------



## shane3fan (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply--you are the second one to ID the A. crispus as such so I suppose that is correct. Most listings for that plant show it as a bulb, I purchased it as a full grown plant so that threw me off.


----------

